# Please help, food switch!



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I have done food switches much slower than you described. I fed 3/4 old food 1/4 new food for at least a few days, then 1/2 old 1/2 new, then 1/4 old 3/4 new, then finally all new. This slow transition took us a few weeks, but it worked well for us and there were no digestion problems or loose stool during the switch.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He might just be sensitive about food switches. Go back and take it much slower.


----------



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! That's exactly what we did today and will continue to do the same


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

you can also add a digestive enzyme or slippery elm and it will ease the process. above all, go slow and deal with the loose stool over switching again, that will just upset them further.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I switched to Origen recently as well. And I followed the same routine as Curlydogs as well as adding 1 tsp of plain probiotic yogurt. Worked well for me tis time as well as in the past. Good luck


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

One comment I would make is that Orijen is very high in protein. My son had his dog on it at first but it gave him diarrhea. The vet recommended a kibble with a lower protein content. I feed my dogs Go Now Salmon and oatmeal, I think it is. It seems to suit them fine.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I had mine on orijen and they had cow pie pooh..... it was awful! I switched them to fromm and no more cow pie pooh did not even mix because it was already soft, after one feeding it was solid! I am very happy with the fromm I did a lot of research the orijen is a great food just to rich for my boys... they are eating the 4 star fromm they have 7 different flavors that you can switch between with no pooh upset.


----------

